

The top 10 bike towns - nbj914
http://www.outsideonline.com/blog/top-10-outside-bike-towns.html

======
dalke
Having fun, nbj914, shilling for outsideonline ?

Regarding the article, Santa Fe is crap for biking, despite the assertion.
What, bike down Cerrillos? Agua Fria? St. Francis?

Just because Outside magazine is located there doesn't automatically make it
the best place.

